# Moving to Albufeira!! - Getting Residency????



## MikeyMcD (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my friend (two 24 year olds from the UK) are moving to Albufeira in a couple of weeks time, and are hoping to stay for a minimum of 3 months and hopefully up to 6 months if things work out. I just had a few questions relating to residency I wanted to post, so please help me out guys!

Questions:

1. So I've read on various websites across the Internet that to stay in Portugal for more than 3 months you need to gain residency, can anyone tell me how "easy" this overall process is? 

2. I've read that to gain residency you need to be in work, education or to show "financial independence". I will certainly be able to do the latter, but is that enough?

3. My friend will be going to land a bar job, and I'll be continuing working on my online business (which is untaxed) so I won't be paying the country tax - will that hamper my chances of getting residency or not be an issue?

4. Will it perhaps be made easier if we declare we're only wanting to stay for a total of 6 months, so we could apply for a "shorter term residency" pass should that be possible?

5. Can anyone tell me in a nutshell as a 24 year old guy from the UK exactly what I need/require to gain residency i.e. any specific documents?


Thanks guys,

Any advice is immensely appreciated!

Mikey


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Residency is handled by your Camara as agents of SEF the Government department responsible for "foreigners"
How easy generally painless although some Camara's have bad reputations not heard of, Albufeira being one, the other requirement you don't mention is "health cover" in your initial 3 months your covered by a UK EHIC when you register Residence you also need to register with the Health Service

2. Yes

3. If he's in work legally then he would have a Social Security number and Health Cover, not sure why you think an internet business wouldn't be un taxed in any country, but as Residents or staying here longer than 183 days you'd both be required to file tax returns

4. *Not possible* 
A) You either stay for 3 months and then Register within 30 days or sooner.
B) You leave.
C) You ignore requirement to Register.
D) You leave and return but there is a cumulative 183 day that although doesn't require you to Register Residence does make you Tax Residents

5. You can get Residency as its a right you have under the EU, you need Passport, NIF(tax number), proof of address, proof of employment, study or financial independence and health cover, exactly what is asked for or scrutinized varies Camara to Camara

You should bear in mind that if you Register your Residence here you immediately *lose all UK Residence rights*, and on return to UK have to 
A) cancel all Portuguese Residence registrations
B) Have to re-register in UK, you don't regain your full UK Residence rights until you've been back 6 months

In your situation really sounds as if you should limit your stay to 3 months and avoid Residency issue, I doubt your friend would find a bar job for 6 months anyway as that's way past the main holiday season


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

Hi Canoeman. Can you please tell me what documents i need to get authenticated to apply for residence, I read somewhere i need 12 pages of my passport copied and authenticated if this is true where do i get it done? Any advice on where i have to go first to start this processes, is i don't want to running around like a headless chicken. can i get my S1 form in Portugal from the UK consulate? is there still a consulate in Albufeira? or can i get it send there from the people in Newcastle UK who deal with this form? all advice would be gratefully received. thanks again.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't need any documents authenticated, you take your Passport with you and a couple of photocopies of photo page, an Astestada from your local Junta that basically says you live at an address sometimes 2 witnesses are required for Astestado, you might be asked and have to prove Financial independence, afraid this does vary Camara to Camara + NIF

S1 must be obtained from Overseas team at Newcastle 0044 (0)1912187777, not Consulate nearest is Portimao.
S1 must be registered at your* Regional* Social Security office (we found it useful to ask for person who deals with S1 rather than go to general desks) but you first need Residence + passport + photocopies of both + Astestado + NIF you receive Social Security numbers through post you then Register with your Health Centre Passport, Social Security number, Residence, Astestado + photocopies of everything

But if you're in legal employment or self employed its different you register Residence immediately and would have to register with Social Security and health service and S1 not really reguired


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

*canoeman*

Hi canoeman, Thanks again for your help, no doubt i will be back to you, sorry if i am being a pest, Oh another question if you can be bothered to answer it. what in your opinion is the busiest all year round town in the Algarve ? i like busy places even in the winter months,thanks again kind regards.


canoeman said:


> You don't need any documents authenticated, you take your Passport with you and a couple of photocopies of photo page, an Astestada from your local Junta that basically says you live at an address sometimes 2 witnesses are required for Astestado, you might be asked and have to prove Financial independence, afraid this does vary Camara to Camara + NIF
> 
> S1 must be obtained from Overseas team at Newcastle 0044 (0)1912187777, not Consulate nearest is Portimao.
> S1 must be registered at your* Regional* Social Security office (we found it useful to ask for person who deals with S1 rather than go to general desks) but you first need Residence + passport + photocopies of both + Astestado + NIF you receive Social Security numbers through post you then Register with your Health Centre Passport, Social Security number, Residence, Astestado + photocopies of everything
> ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Faro but not as a tourist spot, Albufeira, Lagos, Portimao, my preferences are other Algarve towns


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

Hi Again canoeman what does this mean?Astestada from your local Junta that basically says you live at an address sometimes 2 witnesses are required for (Astestado, Artestada and junta i don't know what this is?) Sorry again for being a pest. kind regards 




canoeman said:


> You don't need any documents authenticated, you take your Passport with you and a couple of photocopies of photo page, an Astestada from your local Junta that basically says you live at an address sometimes 2 witnesses are required for Astestado, you might be asked and have to prove Financial independence, afraid this does vary Camara to Camara + NIF
> 
> S1 must be obtained from Overseas team at Newcastle 0044 (0)1912187777, not Consulate nearest is Portimao.
> S1 must be registered at your* Regional* Social Security office (we found it useful to ask for person who deals with S1 rather than go to general desks) but you first need Residence + passport + photocopies of both + Astestado + NIF you receive Social Security numbers through post you then Register with your Health Centre Passport, Social Security number, Residence, Astestado + photocopies of everything
> ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Breakdown Portuguese Government
Central Government > Regional Government similar to County Councils divided into > Camara's similar to local Councils divided into > Junta de Freguesia similar to a UK Parish Council, but they have more powers, one of their services is a document called an Astestada that confirms your Identity and the address you live at in the Parish, a document often reguired for different things.

Sometimes especially with the bigger more Urban ones then 2 witnesses are required


----------

